# Lock Any Folder Without Any Software!!!



## jerin3013 (Sep 24, 2008)

NoTe- Its different from invisble as well hidden folder....here u need to have a password with which u can open your filder

here is the code

cls
@ECHO OFF
title Folder Locker
if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
if NOT EXIST Locker goto MDLOCKER
:CONFIRM
echo Are you sure u want to Lock the folder(Y/N)
set/p "cho=>"
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK
if %cho%==y goto LOCK
if %cho%==n goto END
if %cho%==N goto END
echo Invalid choice.
goto CONFIRM
:LOCK
ren Locker "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
echo Folder locked
goto End
:UNLOCK
echo stuff by satish
echo Enter password to Unlock folder
set/p "pass=>"
if NOT %pass%==TYPE UR PASSWORD HERE goto FAIL
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker
echo Folder Unlocked successfully
goto End
:FAIL
echo Invalid password
goto end
:MDLOCKER
md Locker
echo Locker created successfully
goto End
:End


Instructions::


1) Copy the give code in a note pad and save the note pad in your pc with the name name.bat (that is with the extension of .bat). you can replace the name portion with anything u want.

NoTe-- In place of password in the code given type your desired password.

2) A batch file will be created where you hav saved. Now double click on it , it will make a folder with the name locker at the same place where the batch file is save.

3) Now add the files you want to be locked in that folder.

4) Double click on the batch file. It will ask for locking the folder formed. Type y(yes). The folder will be locked and hidden.

5) To unlock,double click on batch file again and enter the password in the new window opened.

100% WORKING!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

This really works....
Thanks


----------



## magneticme200 (Sep 24, 2008)

woo...whre did u get tht frm..??
a lil piece of mastery.....just too good...its 100% working...


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2008)

@ jerin3013 - Thanks mate for sharing.
If it not your's plz mention the source


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 25, 2008)

I dont think it's his as I have seen this else where
But anyway
Nice tut


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 25, 2008)

This is a very old and very popular and very easy-to-bypass folder lock. Not his for sure, but no source since its available in almost every tech forum, even posted here a couple of times before.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

Very Very Very Old...was even post in this forum some month ago.....very old...I had already that Kind of folder...


----------



## jerin3013 (Sep 25, 2008)

its not my tut.......
its popular & so easy...thatz while i posted here....

Here is the source


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

Ya agreed that popular but old from next time plz provide source and edit ur first post giving source..


----------



## jerin3013 (Sep 25, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Ya agreed that popular but old from next time plz provide source and edit ur first post giving source..


ya sure!!!


----------



## giovanni (Sep 26, 2008)

hey jerin
was on the lookout for something simple to lock folders and this was the best thing to come my way... keep it up!!! no prob if it is repeated....


----------



## rhasta (Sep 26, 2008)

dis is really imba!!
great work


----------



## R2K (Sep 26, 2008)

you can open that folder by winRAR or 7zip explorer


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah This had been posted in Digit sometime earlier.Actually it is not so safe as anyone who has basic knowledge can just edit the .bat file and whoa ur lock is gone!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ Correct people knowing batch programming can crack that even in 60 sec..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 27, 2008)

```
if not exist "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto end
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker
:end
```

Crack to this so called "protection"


----------



## Most Wanted (Sep 27, 2008)

Any way, good tut and i like it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 28, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ```
> if not exist "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto end
> attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
> ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker
> ...



i know that posted in digit sometime before..this is really a good mean of protection...use *truecrypt* and end..


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 4, 2008)

great job man!!!


----------



## redhat (Oct 4, 2008)

VERY VERY old... please do check the forum before posting.... Around 1 or two years back, I even posted a Visual Basic app. on the same logic on this forum...
Very easily crackable....


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 5, 2008)

nice.


----------



## trigger (Oct 6, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ```
> if not exist "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto end
> attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
> ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker
> ...


 
where should i put this snippet in the original code?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

"Control Panel.*{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}*" 

 the above code is for control panel & u can change  dat to any other type also

just refer this -->
===============

{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} - Explorer
{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1} - Start menu properties
{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF} - Folder Options
{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E} - Network Connections
{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524152} - Fonts Folder
{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} - Shedule tasks
{E211B736-43FD-11D1-9EFB-0000F8757FCD} - Scanners & camera
{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} - Recycle bin
{2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D} - Printers Folder
{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} - My Computer
{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E} - Network Neighbourhood
{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524153} - Administration Tools
{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F} - Web Folders
{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103} - My Documents
{208D2C60-3AEA-1069-A2D7-08002B30309D} - Network Favorites
{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D} - Default Navigator
{1F4DE370-D627-11D1-BA4F-00A0C91EEDBA} - Computer search results folder
{E17D4FC0-5564-11D1-83F2-00A0C90DC849} - Network Search Results computer
{2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D} - Printers and telecopiers

replace the code with the controls panel's & see if it works or not...


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Nice*

Nice Thing
I read this thing many months ago on some other forum
I had almost forgot it
Thanks for reminding


----------



## toofan (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't we open that bat file in note pad and then read that password and use it. It will be more simple and easier then other ways to crack it.
Am i right guys? Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet thing....now to some password setting....hmmmm


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Can't we open that bat file in note pad and then read that password and use it. It will be more simple and easier then other ways to crack it.
> Am i right guys? Please correct me if I am wrong.


 
Ya dats a downfall for dat..but u can encrypt the .bat file  using some 3-rd party software....

Btw i dont use the .bat  method of password protecttion..i use the type change method which only changes the folder type 2 control panel,my computer etc....
& then delete the .bat file


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

Very useful stuff......


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

It can also be done by notepad yes...some website called hackingtruts I guess..

===============================

OFF TOPIC(BUT IMPORTANT)::
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99184


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 7, 2008)

gud stuff...used to use folder lock or diRlock but they were clumsy.....

thnx dude...
i had seen a video on utube telling th stuff long time bak but never paid atention


----------

